# Do Credit Union members get a discount from  the VHI?



## Perplexed (18 Oct 2012)

A friend told me that if you have an account with a Credit Union you are entitled to a discount on your VHI policy.

Is this true or is my friend dreaming??


----------



## Dermot (18 Oct 2012)

I am aware that this used to be the case.  When pricing with the health insurers ask them have they a corporate plan and the details of it. The do not market it up front but if asked they will quote you. It is usually their best value policy with higher benefits than the lower level policies.  I am sorry but do not know enough about them but I am sure there are posters out there who will be well able to direct you if you are interested. You could state family size and type of cover you might be interested and I am sure there will be a few to help you here.


----------



## Perplexed (18 Oct 2012)

Thanks Dermot. I've just taken redundancy so I presume my being part of a scheme will end. This idea of the Credit Union was suggested to me by a friend so I thought maybe somebody would know more.
I should probably phone them and find out. I will certainly check out the Corporate Plan.


----------



## wbbs (18 Oct 2012)

The credit union scheme used to be the alternative if you had no scheme of your own to join and get the benefit, not sure if there is any benefit to that anymore.


----------



## Dermot (18 Oct 2012)

As far as I know most CU's can organise private health Insurance with VHI and what used to be Quinn Insurance. Check with your CU. Do not leave it too long between getting  your private health insurance organised and your previous health insurance expiring otherwise you will not be on cover immediately. Before you start pricing around have the details of your previous scheme including when you were covered up to.  I have not used this site but just came across this comparison website. You might try it and it will give you an idea before you start ringing. Copy and paste this link.

http://www.hia.ie/ci/health-insurance-comparison.

Keep pricing and bargaining and asking questions. Let us know how you got on. Sorry I cannot be more helpful


----------



## SarahMc (18 Oct 2012)

AFAIK health insurers will give you the group discount if you ask for it, even if you are not in a group. In any case, you can become a member of most credit unions for 1e.


----------



## amtc (29 Oct 2012)

yes i avail for the 10% discount on the basis of my cu


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Oct 2012)

Yes, I also avail of the CU group discount since I lost the group discount on leaving my workplace.
I also have a corporate plan (nothing to do with CU. I did my own research and negotiations). A corporate is available to anyone regardless of whether you are in a company or not, but it is not promoted and takes serious search to find on their site.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Oct 2012)

When looking at your health insurance this key post may give general advice.

This thread on getting 10% discount should help also.

These key posts might be useful also.

[broken link removed]credit union appears to give a discount.


----------



## Perplexed (29 Oct 2012)

Many thanks for all your answers.


----------



## Grizzly (6 Nov 2012)

amtc said:


> yes i avail for the 10% discount on the basis of my cu


 It's not available on _standard rated_ plans that includes corporate plans. You have to individually check each plan to see if it is applicable for a discount.


----------



## Billo (12 Dec 2012)

Just about to renew my insurance through my credit union. No discount allowed.
It have changed from Aviva Business Plan Select Plus  (€1148) to Health Plan 06 (937). Saving of €211 per adult pa.
Hope I did the right thing.
Anyway I inquired at credit union and no discount allowed.

Rgds
Billo


----------

